# Converting my Peugeot Carbon Fiber to a fixed wheel...



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi - I have a 1987 Peugeot PY10fc. It's carbon fiber, and has Campy Super Record and Mavic wheels. Looking at the bike last night, I wondered what it would take to convert it to a fixed/single speed bike. Is this unrealistic? If so, what might be involved in doing this? Can I use any of the existing Super Record components? If anything, I'd like to upgrade to lighter wheels and pedals (which are old steel Look pedals). 

Thanks.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If the photo I found is correct, that's really a Vitus Carbone 3. Some manufacturers rebadged them. https://velospace.org/files/CarbFib12.jpg

Those are pretty rare. Please don't do anything irreversible-it'd be a crime to mutilate it. Maybe it'd be better to sell it and buy a steel track frame with the proper dropouts. The Vitus dropouts are vertical, you can't move the wheel to adjust the chain tension.

BTW, LOOK pedals aren't steel, but the old blocky white ones are pretty heavy.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

ericm979 said:


> If the photo I found is correct, that's really a Vitus Carbone 3. Some manufacturers rebadged them. https://velospace.org/files/CarbFib12.jpg
> 
> Those are pretty rare. Please don't do anything irreversible-it'd be a crime to mutilate it. Maybe it'd be better to sell it and buy a steel track frame with the proper dropouts. The Vitus dropouts are vertical, you can't move the wheel to adjust the chain tension.
> 
> BTW, LOOK pedals aren't steel, but the old blocky white ones are pretty heavy.


Yep - that's the one. I posed the same question to my new LBS, who said, essentially "Leave the bike alone!" 

Oh, and thanks for the info on the Look pedals. The ones I have are black and very old. I've forgotten much about them.


----------



## numbers (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi there, 

I too have a cf peugeot py10fc that I'm restoring. The bottom bracket (mavic) seems worn out and am wondering what BB you have in yours. I've heard stronglight and sugino work but I don't know which model.

Thanks!


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

I believe I have a Campy Record bottom bracket on mine.


----------



## numbers (Sep 5, 2008)

is that a cartridge bb? I certainly wouldn't mind changing as the mavic is quite heavy...


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes, I believe it is. I've actually strayed away from converting the PY to a fixed gear. Honestly, it rides so well for a twenty-year-old bicycle, that I'll keep it as is. 

I was at one of my LBS's today, and was discussing the PY with a salesperson. She was going wild for the bike. Funny thing is, I think the PY is older than she is.


----------



## numbers (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you didn't! I've taken mine completely apart, cleaned all the components (mavic ssc), ordered a new headset and decals, and have began the process of polishing the aluminum (which will take the rest of my natural life I think  )


----------



## gregw (Aug 21, 2008)

One option is to use a White Industries Eccentric ENO rear hub, which allows about 15mm of adjustment, to get the right chain tension.

http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/white-hubs.html

I purchased one for a project of my own. I've not ridden it yet. If it rides as well as it has been made I will be very happy 

Once I've completed the project I'll post up a diary/how to.

If you haven't already found it http://sheldonbrown.com/fixed-conversion.html is a rich source of fixed and single speed information.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

the eno doesn't allow for chain line adjustment, it allows for chain TENSION adjustment. they do it in a fix/free layout, so you can put a lockring on for road riding.


----------



## gregw (Aug 21, 2008)

That's correct, I must have been dreaming about chain rings, spiders and bottom brackets at the time


----------

